# Where to find flash counter?



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just curious to see if it's been"tripped"where is this found?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

I myself wonder about this. How can we find it, and can we see How many times it's been tripped. Also what it's the limit and once we hit that limit is there a message sent out to Verizon. Yes allot of questions but I think we all want to cover our a$$e$.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30056-tutorial-rooting-without-triggering-the-flash-counter/

Read about 6 or so posts down by Jax, he explains it.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

So I booted into Odin mode. What exactly am I looking for up top that tells me I flashed a rom?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm assuming the custom binary line

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

djj624 said:


> So I booted into Odin mode. What exactly am I looking for up top that tells me I flashed a rom?


I forget offhand exactly what it says but there's a line that says something like "Custom OS: no" if you haven't triggered it. I could be totally off on the wording, there.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think its the binary one. Funny thing is I was on beans Rom, then used cwm to recover the backup I made of the stock rooted setup. When I checked in Odin mode it said 0 next to custom binaries.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

